# Что со мной происходит? Помогите разобраться!



## Svetika (26 Июн 2021)

Живу в глубокой провинции. Всегда была полненькой. И всегда худела. В 2011 году увлекалась бодифлексом (там идет тренировка диафрагмы). И в январе 2011 года вечером пошла на кухню за яблоком. Одной рукой держала яблоко и кусала его, а другой потянулась к выключателю, чтобы выключить свет. И в этот момент почувствовала боль в спине и в грудине. По моим ощущением, как будто, что – то из брюшной полости поднялось вверх в грудину (в районе эпигастрия), стало трудно дышать. В последующие дни проблемы с дыханием нарастали – чтобы сделать полный вдох приходилось зевнуть. Помню, что клеила какие-то пластыри на спину – значит там были какие-то болевые ощущения. Надеялась, что пройдет само. К врачу обратилась (терапевт) только в апреле. Она отправила на рентген в боковой проекции. По заключению – все было без видимых изменений. Стала она меня лечить от тахикардии (жутко нервничала – сердце выдавало бешенный ритм). Был ком в горле. В ноябре того же года, опять таки по моим ощущениям из моей грудной клетки как будто бы что-то покалывая спустилось вниз и мне стало легче дышать. А в марте 2012 года – все повторилось – что-то опять покалывая спустилось и мне снова легче дышать. На протяжении двух или трех лет были «боли» в позвоночнике напротив того места, где мне что-то «лишнее» мешало. После того случая появился «шум», когда вдыхаю, как будто воздух проходит вдоль позвоночника (как трение). Это есть и по сей день. На этом «Спуск в брюшную полость» закончился, но бывали покалывания в этой области грудины, т. е. выше мечевидного отростка, ближе к правой груди. До конца я так и не раздышалась – постоянное ощущение того, что не могу сделать полный вдох, пытаюсь, но что-то не дает дотянуть. Особенно когда в бюстгальтере. Даже когда при прохождении флюорографии говорят «Сделать полный вдох», я как будто бы сделать его не мог было сделать полный вдох. В положении сидя, лежа, полулежа дышится легче (вероятнее всего когда есть какая-то опора на спину). Что такое было - для меня большая загадка.

Каждое лето – бегала, зимой – ходила на лыжах. Иногда упражнения на коврике.

Так я дожила до декабря 2020 года, когда со мной случился ковид. Была пневмония, лечилась на дому. Еще во время короновируса в декабре - январе справа в спине появилась пульсирующая точка, потом стянутость, которая перешла в бок, бок тоже весь был стянут, но как-то я его разогрела пластырями, грелками и растянула, а вот спина осталась. Даже когда вдыхаю или иногда совершаю какие-то действия чувствую что-то типа трения. В марте появились колючие, жгучие ощущения с левой стороны. Потом начал «шевелиться» желудок. И в позвоночнике как будто бы что крутилось. Появилось ощущение инородного тела в эпигастрии, которое потом уменьшилось и спустилось вниз. Первое, что приходило на ум – ГПОД, сделала ФГДС, на что врач ответил, что «никакой грыжи у вас там нет». Появилось ощущение, что в позвоночнике сидит клещ (жгучее такое ощущение) и правая сторона спины так и тянула - ощущение спазма, который иногда отпускает, иногда меняет свою локацию. Обратилась к неврологу – сделали рентген, по которому умеренно выраженный остеохондроз в сегменте Th6 – Тh7. Назначала уколы – не помогли (Кеторол, комбилипен, ксефокам, пентоксифиллин, начала ставить артрофен, но еще не доставила). Сделала МРТ – узнала о грудном отделе всю правду, которая меня напугала. Решила пройти санаторное лечение – мануальный терапевт, процедуры, массаж. ЛФК – для всего позвоночника, без разъяснений. Там же выяснила, что у меня проблемы с желчным после ковида, именно он отдавал в позвоночник. Но раздышаться так и не могу – спину стягивает.

Сейчас предполагаю, что раздышаться не могла все эти годы из-за стянутости мышц спины.

Не знаю, на сколько связана история 2011 года с тем, что происходит сейчас. Не могу сказать, что болела спина в грудном отделе до декабря, после ковида появились болезненные точки, которые после уколов мануального терапевта не ощущаю, когда прощупываю позвоночник.
Живу в глубокой провинции. Всегда была полненькой. И всегда худела. В 2011 году увлекалась бодифлексом (там идет тренировка диафрагмы). И в январе 2011 года вечером пошла на кухню за яблоком. Одной рукой держала яблоко и кусала его, а другой потянулась к выключателю, чтобы выключить свет. И в этот момент почувствовала боль в спине и в грудине. По моим ощущением, как будто, что – то из брюшной полости поднялось вверх в грудину (в районе эпигастрия), стало трудно дышать. В последующие дни проблемы с дыханием нарастали – чтобы сделать полный вдох приходилось зевнуть. Помню, что клеила какие-то пластыри на спину – значит там были какие-то болевые ощущения. Надеялась, что пройдет само. К врачу обратилась (терапевт) только в апреле. Она отправила на рентген в боковой проекции. По заключению – все было без видимых изменений. Стала она меня лечить от тахикардии (жутко нервничала – сердце выдавало бешенный ритм). Был ком в горле. В ноябре того же года, опять таки по моим ощущениям из моей грудной клетки как будто бы что-то покалывая спустилось вниз и мне стало легче дышать. А в марте 2012 года – все повторилось – что-то опять покалывая спустилось и мне снова легче дышать. На протяжении двух или трех лет были «боли» в позвоночнике напротив того места, где мне что-то «лишнее» мешало. После того случая появился «шум», когда вдыхаю, как будто воздух проходит вдоль позвоночника (как трение). Это есть и по сей день. На этом «Спуск в брюшную полость» закончился, но бывали покалывания в этой области грудины, т. е. выше мечевидного отростка, ближе к правой груди. До конца я так и не раздышалась – постоянное ощущение того, что не могу сделать полный вдох, пытаюсь, но что-то не дает дотянуть. Особенно когда в бюстгальтере. Даже когда при прохождении флюорографии говорят «Сделать полный вдох», я как будто бы сделать его не мог было сделать полный вдох. В положении сидя, лежа, полулежа дышится легче (вероятнее всего когда есть какая-то опора на спину)

Каждое лето – бегала, зимой – ходила на лыжах. Иногда упражнения на коврике.

Так я дожила до декабря 2020 года, когда со мной случился ковид. Была пневмония, лечилась на дому. Еще во время короновируса в декабре - январе справа в спине появилась пульсирующая точка, потом стянутость, которая перешла в бок, бок тоже весь был стянут, но как-то я его разогрела пластырями, грелками и растянула, а вот спина осталась. Даже когда вдыхаю или иногда совершаю какие-то действия чувствую что-то типа трения. В марте появились колючие, жгучие ощущения с левой стороны. Потом начал «шевелиться» желудок. И в позвоночнике как будто бы что крутилось. Появилось ощущение инородного тела в эпигастрии, которое потом уменьшилось и спустилось вниз. Первое, что приходило на ум – ГПОД, сделала ФГДС, на что врач ответил, что «никакой грыжи у вас там нет». Появилось ощущение, что в позвоночнике сидит клещ (жгучее такое ощущение) и правая сторона спины так и тянула - ощущение спазма, который иногда отпускает, иногда меняет свою локацию. Обратилась к неврологу – сделали рентген, по которому умеренно выраженный остеохондроз в сегменте Th6 – Тh7. Назначала уколы – не помогли (Кеторол, комбилипен, ксефокам, пентоксифиллин, начала ставить артрофен, но еще не доставила). Сделала МРТ – узнала о грудном отделе всю правду, которая меня напугала. Решила пройти санаторное лечение – мануальный терапевт, процедуры, массаж. ЛФК – для всего позвоночника, без разъяснений. Там же выяснила, что у меня проблемы с желчным после ковида, именно он отдавал в позвоночник. Но раздышаться так и не могу – спину стягивает.

Сейчас предполагаю, что раздышаться не могла все эти годы из-за стянутости мышц спины.

Не знаю, на сколько связана история 2011 года с тем, что происходит сейчас. Не могу сказать, что болела спина в грудном отделе до декабря, после ковида появились болезненные точки, которые после уколов мануального терапевта не ощущаю, когда прощупываю позвоночник.

На данный присутствует чувство скованности и небольшая болезненность (возможно делала неправильные упражнения на грудной отдел, возможно отдает желчный еще, или остаточные после укола мануального терапевта) и сильная стянутость мышц спины к позвоночнику (когда вдыхаю, ощущаю что-то типа трения), как будто бы он меня хочет согнуть.

Снимки МРТ мануальный терапевт не смотрел, только заключение.
На данный присутствует чувство скованности и небольшая болезненность (возможно делала неправильные упражнения на грудной отдел, возможно отдает желчный еще, или остаточные после укола мануального терапевта) и сильная стянутость мышц спины к позвоночнику (когда вдыхаю, ощущаю что-то типа трения), как будто бы он меня хочет согнуть.

Снимки МРТ мануальный терапевт не смотрел, только заключение.

Ссылка на МРТ https://disk.yandex.ru/d/MOkSz6LtX6DihQ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2021)

> Сделала МРТ – узнала о грудном отделе всю правду, которая меня напугала.


И что же Вас напугало в стандартных изменениях позвоночника?



> На данный присутствует чувство скованности и небольшая болезненность (возможно делала неправильные упражнения на грудной отдел, возможно отдает желчный еще, или остаточные после укола мануального терапевта) и сильная стянутость мышц спины к позвоночнику (когда вдыхаю, ощущаю что-то типа трения), как будто бы он меня хочет согнуть.


То есть здорова.

Попробуйте сформировать список вопросов.


----------



## Svetika (26 Июн 2021)

Попробую. Вот в заключении написано, что определяются 2 протрузии. На сколько это соответствует тому, что представлено на диске? Могут ли они перерасти в грыжи?

Можно ли на МРТ проследить состояние межреберных мышц. Почему происходит стянутость мышц? Как от нее избавиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2021)

Svetika написал(а):


> ...в заключении написано, что определяются 2 протрузии. На сколько это соответствует тому, что представлено на диске? Могут ли они перерасти в грыжи?


Есть. 
Они у всех.
Едва ли, диски тонкие, вылазить нечему.
Но если очень постараться, штангу поподнимать...



Svetika написал(а):


> Можно ли на МРТ проследить состояние межреберных мышц. Почему происходит стянутость мышц? Как от нее избавиться?


Так нельзя от нее избавиться.
У Вас в местах протрузий подвижность должна быть меньше.
И если Вы чувствуете именно это ограничение, то оно защитное.


----------

